# Options for dry dog food



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

About a year and a half ago we had to put our Olde English Bulldog down because of heart failure. She was fed Acana for 9 years. So I hadn’t researched dog food because she seemed to be doing great on it. Over the weekend we added another Olde English Bulldog to our family. So, I started to research dog food and to my surprise I see Acana leading the way in DCM! I’m nervous to feed this boy Acana now. 

I saw N&D and got a small bag for him to try (grain free). I was actually going to get N&D Ancestrial Grain but they were out. Is this a good food? Like I said I’m 10 years out from doing any real research.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Due to the DCM scare I am only feeding my pup grain inclusive food. Farmina is a quality kibble and my pup loves it. I feed her the Ancestral Grain Cod. My local pet shop carries Farmina but only the grain free. I purchase the food directly from their website.


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I’m going to try the grain inclusive food as well. Seems to be getting great reviews


----------

